# Tomb Kings Battalion Box. Not worth it?



## GrizBe

So its £70 for a battalion box of the new Tomb Kings. 

£70? I had to rub my eyes at that. Surely a missprint when the most expensive battlion for the other armies is £56.50 for the High Elves or Skaven ones...

And what do you get? 40 Skeletons, 8 Skeleton horses and 3 chariots. 

Now seperately, 40 skeletons (2 and a half boxes), 8 horses and 3 chariots is £83.25... saving you £13.25.

The skaven battlion, (40clanrats, 20 plague monks, 3 packmaster, 2 rat ogres, 6 giant rats), would cost £80 seperatly, saving you £23.50.

The High Elves, (20 spearmen, 20 archers, a chariot and a bolt thrower), would cost 77.25, saving you £20.75.

Orcs, being the other new army and costing £55 for their battalion, (20 Goblins, 15 orcs, 10 spider riders and 5 boar boys) is £79.50 seperately, saving you £24.50.

Going by that, The Tomb Kings Battalion is a bit of a rip off and should be due a price drop right? 

Okay, arguably, its still saving you money in the long run, but when even the least value for money box of the High Elves is saving you half as much again as the TK box... kinda shows you they've not thought out the price of the box too well have they?


----------



## Flindo

I agree, it should be 108 (CAND) like some of the cheaper batallion and battleforces.


----------



## Abomination

It's alright I think, the main thing is it's saving you money over buying the units separately.


----------



## jaws900

the the point is that it didn't need to be £70. £60 would have been more than enough and even then i might have said to much. And what do you get over the old one.....and extra 8 skeletons for nearly £20 extra!!!!!! Bull....loni!


----------



## Vaz

Eh, you can whinge all you want; point is you're still getting a saving. Ish. As the Cavalry are that shit that you won't want them, so you've wasted money on those unless for bits, while the Chariots and the Infantry are directly juxtaposed.

So yes, its a waste, really. Just decide if you want lots of Chariots, or lots of Infantry, then stock up on Spearmen, War Sphinx's, Scorpions, Hierotitans, and Tomb Guard, or Chariots, Chariots, and Chariots.


----------



## HereticHammer01

Yeah you do still save so if you think the units worthwhile then go for it, but they could have let you save as much as the other armies do in their battleforces.


----------



## Catpain Rich

Buy it on wayland games, it's like 55 quid there.


----------



## Tim/Steve

yeah it kinda beats the point of battalions. Its £70 rather then £83.25... which is great if you want everything that's in it... but as soon as you decide that it has too many skellies or, more likely, that you dont want to use the cavalry then its not even worth considering.


----------



## Abomination

I actually quite like what's in the Battlion. Swings and Roundabouts I suppose. I'd guess though that GW may have set the new bar for all future Battlions with Tomb Kings when it comes to price.


----------



## Whamhammer

Its pretty ridiculous, it went from 180 dollars here in New Zealand to 220 dollars.
That's 107 pounds


----------



## Orochi

I raised the question at GW the other day as to why it's so expensive and didn't get an answer they were willing to share.

Basically, it's not worth it.


----------



## Azkaellon

Not worth it at all, you get half a box worth of skeletons free more or less......and the cav are pretty useless.


----------

